# Horn or not to horn



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

I curebtly own a nissan altima coupe 2010. The front set up os exactly the same as a altima sedan. Alright my system is currently a eclipse avn 726e with a zuki class d 5 channel. I'm currently set for a 3 way but do not have my midbass yet. However the speakers I have currently are 

Tweeters

Madisound Speaker Store

Midrange

Peerless 4 inch 830881

http://www.bur.st/~sbd/Catalogues/Speakers/58-Peerless.pdf

Now I currently like the way my system aside from no midbass but that will be settled soon. I currently have pods for my midrange but I'm questioning if I really want the extra channels speakers and amp. Now while it sounds good I constantly like to change things lol. But here's the thing I have heard of horns being very forward and and crisp. Which is what I like something upfront and I listen loud on occasions. Would u recommend trying them out and if so which speaker/horn would u suggest for my car.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Search for threads about power ratio to horns HLCD - DIYMA Car Audio Forum 

You'll see that you won't be able to use your midrange or your tweets. Efficiency difference is much too great. 

Want to try horns? You'll have to start from scratch. 

Kelvin


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

Or get a set of 16ohm CD's


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes I am aware I will have to get rid of my current drivers. I'm just asking what I could expect in my car as far as sound. I typically hear their best in civics. I have also heard mixed reviews on using class d amps for compression drivers. Patrick says the amp has a 100 signal to noise ratio so that is relatively high for a class d and I'm gonna hope for no issues.


----------



## DanMan (Jul 18, 2008)

Horn.


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Excellent suggestion. 

However has anyone installed or listened to a horn set up in a Altima? Or could recommend which compression driver and either a mini or full horn of quality?


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Noi suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

My only HLCD experience in an ALtima is a about 3 generations prior to the current and they did work real well.

That said, horns work well in any vehicle. Just like conventional drivers the quality of the results will vary according to the vehicle. I am pretty certain your car will work very well overall. 

Eric


----------



## Pimpnyou204 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thank u Eric I also pmed you about buying some horns which body you would suggest to go with also.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> Thank u Eric I also pmed you about buying some horns which body you would suggest to go with also.


I would suggest the full size horns.

Eric


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

Pimpnyou204 said:


> I curebtly own a nissan altima coupe 2010. The front set up os exactly the same as a altima sedan. Alright my system is currently a eclipse avn 726e with a zuki class d 5 channel. I'm currently set for a 3 way but do not have my midbass yet. However the speakers I have currently are
> 
> Tweeters
> 
> ...


the "forward and crisp" sound of HLCDs is mostly due to diffraction and higher order modes IMHO. This is open to debate; Eric and I have argued this on this forum.

But if you want something that sounds similar to the laidback sound of a conventional two-way, with higher power handling and efficiency, you might consider some of the two-ways with waveguides. JBL makes some nice ones, but they're not cheap.

You might also consider using a waveguide-loaded tweeter with your existing midbass. The waveguide gives you some directivity control and raises the efficiency of the tweeter at the xover point, which reduces distortion.

You'd wind up with something that looks like this:










If possible, I'd try to get the woofer and tweeter a lot closer together though. That improves imaging and intelligibility. (Basically you want a seamless transition from woofer to tweeter, and increasing the gap between the two creates a bevy of problems.)










This is much better


----------

